# Mating a chuck  to a rotary table (diy) - back plate



## celsoari (Apr 24, 2020)

how i mating a chuck  to a rotary table (diy):





greetings from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## celsoari (Apr 28, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Nice work!


thanks Bro


----------



## aliva (May 3, 2020)

Too bad I don't understand Portuguese.


----------



## celsoari (May 3, 2020)

aliva said:


> Too bad I don't understand Portuguese.



there are other videos on my YT channel that do not require translations
Celso Ari


----------

